

Competition programmers at work. One year history of working with top coders - nikita
http://developers.memsql.com/blog/where-should-topcoders-work-one-year-later/

======
33a
Ok, so they hired really awesome programmers and they did a great job. Should
we be surprised by this or something? What was the point of the article?

